# Order got pinched by Homeland Security



## SunWolf (Oct 17, 2014)

Just an FYI, my order from Attitude just arrived...without my seeds.   Homeland Security opened it and removed the seeds.

Got a nice coffee mug though!!


----------



## Dman1234 (Oct 17, 2014)

I had an intercepted order last year around this time. Since you ordered stealth they will resend them.


----------



## SunWolf (Oct 17, 2014)

Yeah, I already sent an email to them...of course, it's past closing time over there, so they won't even know about it happening until at least Monday.  Just my luck.

Not blaming The 'Tude at all, it happens, just wanted to let folks know they are paying close attention right now.


----------



## Locked (Oct 17, 2014)

That sucks....at least The Tude will do the right thing and resend.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 17, 2014)

Bummer


----------



## stickyickie (Oct 17, 2014)

that sucks. i was worried about that when i orderd mine from herbies. but alls well i got mine. would not get seeds from any one else


----------



## Sherrwood (Oct 17, 2014)

Happened to me a couple years ago.


----------



## Growdude (Oct 26, 2014)

My recent Attitude order also got the green tape treatment.
They resent my order right away, unfortunately that one got popped as well.

Now I'm worried about trying again, even if Attitude would send a 3rd time.


----------



## kaotik (Oct 26, 2014)

seeing this a LOT lately 
attitude must be on their radar or something. time for some new shipping practices i think.

they better get this sorted or their spot at the top will quickly be lost.


----------



## MR1 (Oct 26, 2014)

I made two orders from Attitude this month, first one arrived like always second one should be here next week or so. No guaranteed shipping, I live in Canada though. Maybe try a cheap seed without guaranteed shipping, the larger package might be making them check . Just a thought. I wonder if Hemp depot might be better for you in the USA since it is in Canada.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 26, 2014)

Does your overseas mail go through Chicago?  I have heard that some people have had problems with stuff routed through there.  I recently got an order from Attitude with no issues, but I am in the western US and I believe that overseas mail goes through LA.  I did just order some seeds from Cannazon and Mr. C warned me about Chicago.  I told him to send the beans whatever way he deemed safest.  Jeez, don't even get me started on Homeland Security and the Patriot Act or you are going to have to ban me for talking about politics.  Don't these guys have real things to do?


----------



## Growdude (Oct 26, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Does your overseas mail go through Chicago?


  - Yea it does.

Now I'm probably on "the list"


----------



## dreamer0501 (Oct 26, 2014)

I had some issues with a site overseas as well. I got a silly cd with a letter stating they were intercepted. The biggest issue is I had to have my bank fight the charge because the web site did not respond to any of my inquiries for a refund or reissue. It was some new site and I should of did my homework better.... It was so stressing I cant even remember the name of the horrid company! Any way I have a local dispensary that sells seeds so woo hoo!


----------



## Wasom (Oct 26, 2014)

They just remove the seeds, nothing else happens??


----------



## Sherrwood (Oct 27, 2014)

Wasom said:


> They just remove the seeds, nothing else happens??




I have yet to hear of it going any further.
Reviving Mail and proving it was ordered by you is another thing, and for seeds in a Country where it's almost legal I've never heard of anyone getting arrested for seeds.


----------



## Dman1234 (Oct 27, 2014)

In Canada Customs sends me a letter saying they were confiscated and a big application where I can appeal the decision, I just threw it out and Attitude had them replaced within 10 days.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 27, 2014)

You would think with all the bad stuff going on in the world today that they wouldnt have time for such stupid crap. Morons.


----------



## MR1 (Oct 27, 2014)

Weedhopper, I think that is the reason why they are checking.


----------



## kasgrow (Oct 28, 2014)

I think my seeds from attitude got popped too. The tracking shows the package has been processed through San Francisco on the 9th. I will contact Attitude near the end of the week.


----------



## MR1 (Oct 28, 2014)

My order is supposed to have been handed to Canada Post but it is not in their system yet. Mine comes through Ontario. My last order three weeks ago made it, I hope this one does too.


----------



## gunsmoke (Oct 31, 2014)

They are afraid we are going to overgrow the world!
Please excuse my typo's That's what happen with 1" wide fingers on 1/2" wide keys.
    I hope you get you're seeds I know the feeling. Not good or cheap.


----------



## MR1 (Oct 31, 2014)

My seeds came today, fastest yet, ordered them on the 21st. This was to Canada from Attitude. I hope everyone gets their seeds.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 1, 2014)

My order from Cannazon got taken.  Received the empty envelope yesterday.  My overseas mail comes through LA and I have never had a problem before.  Bums me out.


----------



## MR1 (Nov 1, 2014)

That sucks  THG, I hope you can find a place to get your seeds from without the worry of confiscation.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 1, 2014)

H.S.- Keeping America safe one weed at a time.

Please!

Sorry man...


----------



## DogBoy420 (Nov 1, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Does your overseas mail go through Chicago?  I have heard that some people have had problems with stuff routed through there.  I recently got an order from Attitude with no issues, but I am in the western US and I believe that overseas mail goes through LA.  I did just order some seeds from Cannazon and Mr. C warned me about Chicago.  I told him to send the beans whatever way he deemed safest.  Jeez, don't even get me started on Homeland Security and the Patriot Act or you are going to have to ban me for talking about politics.  Don't these guys have real things to do?



As she says.

Chicago has developed quite a reputation for siezing Attitude seed orders lately.

I've also read (but don't know if true) that if you order stealth shipping declared as any sort of "jewelry", they will usually open it to inspect it by default at US Customs.

I've ordered from Attitude, Sannies, and Dr. Greenthumb several times lately with no problems.


----------



## gunsmoke (Nov 1, 2014)

How do they know the package is from attitude?
I want to order just a couple of seeds from the single seed centre to do some breeding
  (Woo Hoo!) But I couldn't find the shipping cost. Now I'm having second thoughts.


----------



## DogBoy420 (Nov 1, 2014)

gunsmoke said:


> How do they know the package is from attitude?
> I want to order just a couple of seeds from the single seed centre to do some breeding
> (Woo Hoo!) But I couldn't find the shipping cost. Now I'm having second thoughts.



I don't know.  But it seems to happen more with seeds coming through Chicago...I don't know if it's just Attitude packages or not...

And remember, this data is not from a scientific poll...it's from reading a few posts on a few web sites...so it may not really be happening more in Chicago...


----------



## SunWolf (Nov 2, 2014)

Received my order reshipment from Attitude today, they even reshipped it stealth, now I have 2 Cali Connection coffee mugs. :aok:

Time to put some seeds in some dirt and see if I can raise a couple nice Satori and C-99 ladies.  My first time for both strains.  :watchplant:


----------



## kasgrow (Nov 6, 2014)

Attitude reshipped my order. I hope they changed the packaging and I get it this time. I will let everyone know what happens. I should get it next week. I ordered from single seed just before this order and it came through with no problems.


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Nov 6, 2014)

mmm i do find it odd so many people are having so much trouble getting their beans I received an order a few days ago and literally threw the beans away because I could not find them later on I did retrieve them do they still have the wallet method or no?


----------



## Dman1234 (Nov 6, 2014)

lowrydergrower775 said:


> mmm i do find it odd so many people are having so much trouble getting their beans I received an order a few days ago and literally threw the beans away because I could not find them later on I did retrieve them do they still have the wallet method or no?



Thats the problem I had, keep all your packaging until you speak with them, Yes they still do the wallet method.


----------



## Waspfire (Nov 12, 2014)

I Am just getting back in to thing but I ordered from attitude last week on the 6th and I got mine today no problems.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Nov 12, 2014)

Waspfire said:


> I Am just getting back in to thing but I ordered from attitude last week on the 6th and I got mine today no problems.


Oh oh oh , what did ya get? Anything special?


----------



## Waspfire (Nov 12, 2014)

ordered hazemans breakout and strawberry cough plus got (freebies) 2 rare dankness lee roys and 2 cali connections purple diesel. Anyone ever ran any of hazemans stuff?


----------



## MR1 (Nov 12, 2014)

I have never grown Hazeman's stuff but the reviews I have read are very positive. I sure hope so because I have a pack of Elephant Stomper and the Hazeman Strawberry Cough I received as freebies. That Breakout sounds real good too.


----------



## kasgrow (Nov 12, 2014)

I received my replacement seeds. Attitude sent 6 freebie seeds with my order. I looked up the freebies and they all look good. 2 seeds were regular. 1 is a feminized auto. The other 3 are feminized photoperiod seeds.


----------



## MR1 (Nov 12, 2014)

Great news for you.


----------



## astrobud (Dec 15, 2014)

i bought some on the christmas special and they haven't even showed up on tracking yet? waiting for a reply from the tude now, never had any problems before


----------



## Lesso (Dec 22, 2014)

My order of 10 satori got popped. Second time that i have ordered satori and it got popped. Its seems that Weed Jesus has other plans for my garden.


----------



## techrons78 (Dec 22, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> My order from Cannazon got taken.  Received the empty envelope yesterday.  My overseas mail comes through LA and I have never had a problem before.  Bums me out.


I have thought about remailing them..I been in naiking gane from china for 10 years..wqy or1m of prodcut andconky onecgot siezed for 275.00 lol..they can and will flag your addy. ...tech


----------



## blowinthatloud (Dec 24, 2014)

So what happens after they take the seeds? You dont get in any kinda trouble?


----------



## techrons78 (Dec 25, 2014)

blowinthatloud said:


> So what happens after they take the seeds? You dont get in any kinda trouble?



You can get in trouble. .they can do a controlled delivery depending on what it is..and if u r mailing seeds where u grow thats just a good reason for a warrant..sometimes they send letters telling u that its not allowed in us..or they can flag your addy..many things can happen. .tech


----------



## Dman1234 (Dec 25, 2014)

blowinthatloud said:


> So what happens after they take the seeds? You dont get in any kinda trouble?



You get a letter saying they took your beans and thats about it, a warrant is extremely unlikely, after all you didnt order them and have no idea why they were sent to you.


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 25, 2014)

I didn't worry about 5k in steroids getting nabbed, I'm not sweating some seeds. It would take more to prove people quilts than the pay offs worth IMO..


----------

